# My invented chicken



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok it may have been done before, but it was so good I had to share what I came up with for dinner. 
Call it Chicken Bruschetta?

This was for 2 adults and 3 (2 very small) kids. 
3 boneless skinless chicken breasts (marinated in whatever you like that's italian-ish)
1 can diced tomatoes (I'd have used the fire-roasted if I'd had them)strained for 10 min or so
1 small onion
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
1 TB or so EVOO (I didn't measure)
A very large handful fresh basil (I had genovese and lemon basil today)
a little fresh oregano (I only had a little to pick!) 
both herbs roughly chopped
sprinkle of salt / pepper
sliced mozz. cheese (woulda used fresh here if I had some)
sprinkle of parm cheese

grill chicken 'til just about, if not all the way done.
Meanwhile, heat olive oil, soften onion in it, add garlic, cook 1-2 min until garlic is soft, remove from heat.
Add drained tomatoes and basil, salt and pepper. 
When chicken is about done, put it on a piece of foil on the grill. Top w/ tomato mixture and as much cheese as you like, return grill cover until cheese is melted. 
I'd have put parm cheese in tomato mixture also, but I didn't have much to use today. 

I'm not one to toot my own horn, matter of fact I hate it, but this was SO GOOD!!! 
I served it with plain rice and drizzled the juice left on the foil over the rice. 
Lots of room to play with this one.... but my kids all ate it, that's all I need!


Edit to add, I have an abnormal love for basil and garlic.... I used ALOT of both, you may want to adjust them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

It sounds like chicken Yummy to me.  But it's not Bruschetta.  By definition, breschetta is a piece of bread that has been dipped or brushed with olive oil and toasted over an open fire.  When done, raw garlic is rubbed over the crispy surface of the toasted bread.

Other embellishments are usually added to the bread, but don't have to be.  Way back before telivision and cars, (and yes, before my time), bruschetta was a way to test the quality of first pressed extra virgin olive oil.  Later on, it was "discovered" by British royalty and transformed into what we see in restaurants today.

Ok, history lesson's over.  Now let's eat some of that great chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Jul 16, 2008)

Aw man. And I made chicken for dinner too lol.
Next time I'll try it suzi's way


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2008)

That sounds really good, I'll have to try it soon. I have a thing for garlic and fresh basil, too


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah GG I though about you as I was editing..... I was going to say all but GotGarlic may want to change quantities!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't do any grilling. but i think i can make the recipe work for me. thanks

babe


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 16, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Way back before telivision and cars, (and yes, before my time), bruschetta was a way to test the quality of first pressed extra virgin olive oil. Later on, it was "discovered" by British royalty and transformed into what we see in restaurants today.
> Ok, history lesson's over. Now let's eat some of that great chicken.


 
If theres one thing I love more than food or history its the history of food.
So was it the taste that was test or was it how well the bread toasted?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> If theres one thing I love more than food or history its the history of food.
> So was it the taste that was test or was it how well the bread toasted?



It was definitely the taste that was the test.  They were using the bruschetta to test the quality of the oil.  Of course, the nuances of the oil's flavor would have been lost if they burnt the bread.

Just to satisfy my own curiosity, I made some homemade bruschetta, with natural maple wood, in my Webber kettle, following the original technique.  I want to telly ya, the flavors of the woodsmike, the toasted bread slathered with good EVOO, and then the fresh, raw garlic rubbed all over the toasted bread, you don't need to put anything else on it.  There is no sense hiding such a sublime flavor experience, IMHO.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i don't do any grilling. but i think i can make the recipe work for me. thanks
> 
> babe


 
Yeah you could just saute the chicken also I suppose...
but I LOVE the taste of fire!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Yeah GG I though about you as I was editing..... I was going to say all but GotGarlic may want to change quantities!



Did I mention I have Genovese, purple ruffle and Thai basils in my garden?   And while I will take extra herbs to work to give away when I cut them back, there is *never* extra basil - that gets made into pesto and frozen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 17, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i don't do any grilling. but i think i can make the recipe work for me. thanks
> 
> babe



Do you have a grill pan, or a toaster oven? Either of those should work.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I have Thai but skipped it this time... the lemon sounded so good.
I also planted cinamon basil, but DD pulled all the tags out of my herbs right before I planted them, so I have tasting to do to find it!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 17, 2008)

You did good miss Suz , sounds so good !!!! Yum !!


----------



## TomW (Jul 17, 2008)

That recipe sounds great!  I too like basil and garlic.

I make something vaguely similar which my wife calls chicken parmigiana.  My mind files it as "Kim's leftover spaghetti sauce chicken". 

Kim likes to make her own spaghetti sauce.  And we all know that some things are hard to make in small batches and get the seasoning right.  So, after _several_ meals of spaghetti  I will prepare chicken breasts (much as you have done) and ladle the last of Kim's warmed-up 'Sketti Sauce on them and top with mozerella cheese.  15 minutes in a 375 degree oven melts the cheese.

The meal appears to please everyone. 

Tom


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Barb and Tom, I'm in danger now of making it too often and everyone here coming to hate it.... 
OH WELL!


----------

